# going mini!!! Im so excited



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I was going to wait until I had my little men in hand before sharing..but Im so excited Im going to bust...Hubby and I have been talking a while about breeding Mini Saanen...we love our girls and Boy do we love our saanen buck Amos and he will not be out of a job..but we want to add mini saanen to our herd as well..soooo we have been looking and talking and asking around for quality Nigi breeders who are honest, CAE clean and have top notch stock...our goal is not to just bred mini saanen..but mini saanen that will do well in show for those who enjoy that, mini Saanen who will be looked at with appriciation and awe..so we knew we needed to start with the buck...after spending a long time searching..we have found our men!!! Red Wing mini herd of South Texas has two men for us..One is a bottle baby and so adorable..mostly white with a bit of color on his bum and a little here and there...and a 2 year old stud muffin Bleu..he too is white with black swirls..more black then the baby..we wanted bucks with mostly white in thier genes..these two fit the bill...it will take time to breed the best we can..but Im up for the challenge...Im going to try to copy pix and share


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's so exciting! I've never seen Saanens in person, but I think they're beautiful, and I love minis! I'll be looking for pics!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

How exciting! I can't wait to see pictures and I wish you the best of luck on your new endeavor.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

So exciting I'd love to have a one that was half the size of a big one with all the milk!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

That's very exciting! I can't wait to see pictures of the little guys.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

*Hey, Nigeriangirl!*

I saw your name on here before; I was gonna go with something like that for a username, but I figured it was already taken. plus I was in a hurry to join and ask some things, so I had to think up a name quick. I think we may have some things in common!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank everyone...Im pretty excited...Illpost pix as soon as I figure how to copy them lol..Ihave anew lap top...went froma Dells to a MacBook pro...Soooo diferent lol..


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I can help with that if you need it. I have a Macbook too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Cathy !! How exciting !
I love Saanens , they are just gorgeous animals  
I have two does , I love them !! I never knew there were such a cross either ! Im so excited to see what you get with your breedings 
Looking forward to seeing the pictures of your new boys


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks farmerinadress..the pic is a PM on facebook..is how I was sent them,,cant figure out how to copy them or down load to my lap top so I can share them


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats! I would love to see them. Beware Nigerians are addictive


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

PM'd you, I hope I answered your question.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks to farminadress's help with my lap top lol I was able to get the pics


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks to farmerinadress;s computer help I was able to copy pix : ) 
here is the little man...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

and here is 2 year old Bleu..


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I wondered what you'd call a mini saanen...will you have to call it a mini sable?

Congrats! Very pretty boys!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I almost bought a mini saanan. Hooray for new adventures! And your new boys look beautiful.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

gorgeous boys!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pretty boys! I agree, beware that the minis are super addictive.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous !! Love them , so handsome 
Lots of luck with them


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Wowee those boys are drop dead gorgeous! I look forward to seeing the minis!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Di they will be Mini Saanen...with careful selection of first generation to breed for second generation and so forth..you look for Saanen features in offspring....only use the ones who have the best Saanen features in the next stage. With the minis there is allownce for some color..such are a bit or grey around the eye or a sable look...but our goal is to get total white as we can...might be 5-6 genreations before we get that but generation 3 and higher are considered american saanen...the kids that dont make the next stage of breeding will be sold as pets and family milkers....either way they will be adorable I think lol...Mini breeds are not as small as Nigies they are actually a medium breed....should fall between a standard and Nigi size..making it nice for city dwellers who want milk but cant have a full size..they are also perfect for wheel chair bound folks...where a nigi is too tiny and standards are too much to handle....


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice looking boys indeed. I love how masculine Bleu looks.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Very pretty goats! The little one is so cute!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Gosh those boys are handsome! What a great new adventure, have fun!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful boys! I have a mini-Saanen, but she looks almost full Nigerian.  She's just a pet/family milker though, so her looks suit us just fine!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone..I was very nervous picking the right boys, ...I was afraid of picking a (bad apple) from all the breeders (you know the ones Im talking about)...and so happy to find one breeder lol..he come highly recommended, is very helpful and knowledgable..and his herd is CAE & CL clean..a huge plus..lol...and is well known in the show ring I hear  so Im ecited..now we need to figure a day we can go pick them up and bring them home...then it will be really real for me lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My boys are coming home the 22nd : ) yahooo...Im excited...next season we will have generation one mini saanen


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats! So exciting and handsome boys


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My boys will be home tomorrow : )


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Yay!!! Can't wait to see more pics. I'm happy for you. =)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

THERE HOME!! oh boy they are cute. The older one Bleu is so scared..I feel bad for him..we have him in large out door kennel with dog house...but all the dogs, and chickens and ducks and my kids have him on the defence..we fed him, gave him water...any time anything gets near his pen he chages and head butts the fence lol..we left him alone for a while and allowed him a little time..Peggie Sue is not happy with Bleu's aggressive behavior...she is trianed to break up fights so her first reaction is to protect the fence lol....I think both will settle in soon..My husband gave the little one a ranch name MacGyver lol..Ill post pix soon....


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

MacGyver! That's cute! We actually had a little golden ND buckling once that we named Angus MacGyver! called him Angus for short. Hated getting rid of him...We've watched all the seasons of that show, lol. Probably shouldn't have told you that... 
Sorry he's nervous, hope he settles in soon! I'm excited for you!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its ok Sarah...we own the dvd's lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats great news  How exciting for you ! Now is it really real ? lolol
I wish you great success in your adventure


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it does feel more real...but I wanst expecting Bleu to be so small. lol..he canstandunde Amos lol..and little MacGyver at two months old is smaller than my 3 week olds lol..but so cute...got to fet used to minis lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sooo, when do I get my Mini-Saanen wether? Hmmm?

And WHERE are the new pictures?????


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> it does feel more real...but I wanst expecting Bleu to be so small. lol..he canstandunde Amos lol..and little MacGyver at two months old is smaller than my 3 week olds lol..but so cute...got to fet used to minis lol


Don't you love how tiny they are? They're like live stuffed animals!

We own the DVDs, too, BTW.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Your boys are beautiful and adorable!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goathiker...you canhave your weather as soon as we get them bred  of course he will only be able to cary a back pack lol...Ill post pix later today..looks like Bleu is warming up to my son...he is so cute...my 7 year old said.."hes not even grown yet" I told him he is the same age as Amos and he about fell over lol..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here are a few pix of my new boys...Bleu is much calmer today...Hubby and son moved him to a nicer and larger pen with grass and plenty of shade, he excepted leaves from my husband, I htink he will be just fine.....MacGyver is of course already totally spoiled..laying on the couch as I type lol..he spent the day outside with the other kids and did well..Grazing like a big boy lol...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oops..dont know why those keep going side ways...sorry..: ) 
The little black dog with MacGyver is my 8 year old chiweenie...Ginger... she loves babies...
When we took him out to meet the big girls Peggie sue would not leave his side..like his own personal guard dog..lol..Peggie sue is our Boxer/ hound dog cross...best goat dog ever lol


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

They're very pretty.  Bleu has a pretty face, but I think MacGyver's my favorite.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..My hubby liked MacGyver quite a bit too...He is a doll...Bleu does have a nice face..and pretty blue eyes... I cant wait for him to relax enough to allow loving lol..


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

They are both just too darn cute! Love their colors and their eyes! They have found themselves a great new home......have fun with them


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice. I love the blue eyes.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Bleu is so cute! I adore his coloring  Congratulations on your new miniature additions!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone...I was nervous picking just the right boys for the task...I think these two will do just fine  Now to find more Saanen ladies for them.........


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful boys you have there! They should service you well. Be warned, Nigerians sometimes like to throw surprising colors. ;D


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yesterdy MacGyver wasnt acting well...he took his morning bottle and then acted like it didnt sit right...temp shows 106.3 treated with nuflor, Banamine and gave electros, ...he wanted his bottle through out the day but only sipped a tiny bit..gave C D Antitoxin..probios...last night his temp was down 102.2..seemed to be feeeling better, still not grazing, laying around mostly, kept sipping on electros..woke up this morning his temp was 100.3..weak..refused electros..gave his antibiotic, c d antitoxin, b complex and thiamine..he pooped and peed just fine...held him and checked his eye lids..white gave a bitof red cell..hes been wormed...breeder did 1 cc ivomec orally before sendinghim with my husband..I retreated with valbazen the day we got him home ..Now we wait. he is stitting up, head up, alert...breathing calmer....the fight is on...send prayers


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hubbies off to the vet with him...hopefully he can shed some lighton whats going on..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My vet comfirmed pueunomia, most likely shipping fever, ...and that my course of treatment was good...one lung sound pretty congested, so I will add tussen..he is well hydrtated so thats a relief..he is the smallest 2 month old I have ever treated..I worry so much he wont make it..


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Awww I'm so sorry your little guy isn't feeling well  Sending prayers for him. If anyone can pull him through....you can....he is in great hands!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I'm sorry about that, I hope he's better quickly. Hope for the best, think positively; it's amazing what can happen when we think positive thoughts.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Positive thoughts your way; in my experience the little guys that age pull through better than older ones (kinda like human adults that get sick). Just keep a good eye on him and sounds like you where on top of it!

BTW I <3 Bleu!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks everyone...Im beginning to think there is something else going on..his temp is down..with pueunomia he should be on the mend..and he is getting worse..so weak....
it began so sudden, like many things goats do...fine one moment..off the next..to wow..hes in bad shape..I will keep throwing everything I can..the vet didnt see much more to do but wait..he refuses leaves and electros ..acts like it hurt to be picked up..going to give tussen to relieve pressure do to congestion..keep the prayers coming..we need them 
oh the vet did give BoSe


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no  So sorry to hear that! I hope he gets better  :hug: If anyone can pull him through, you can...I know you're doing your best!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that he's feeling under the weather. Prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh no ! Prayers sent :hug:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

your new boys are beautiful!

i'm sorry MacGyver is not feeling well. I hope he goes on the mend soon. he is definitely in great hands!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thank you everyone for all your well wishes...Macgyver passed away this afternoon. I believe to accute anemia. As adorable as he was he was never thrifty or playful but his death was my error..I didnt treat for anemia soon enough...he is burried in our goat grave yard next to some pretty precious goats...


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh, I'm so sorry, please don't blame yourself too much. :hug::hug:


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh no :/ I'm so so sorry. I know you did everything possible for him, and that he was very loved in the short time that he was with you. Please don't blame yourself...you can't always be perfect and know everything...You did everything you could for MacGyver and I know I'm not the only one who thinks so. :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh honey I'm so sorry :hug:
You did all you could , don't blame yourself , please


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh no!!!!  I'm so sorry for your loss!!!! :hug:

please try not to blame yourself. you tried everything you could. no need to beat yourself up about it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks for the support everyone..


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Very sorry;  :hug: I hope you can find a replacement for him soon.
Do you know why he was anemic? do you think he had any pre-existing deficiencies or anything?
Since I'm considering getting a couple does from the same farm, I just thought it would be good to know what I'm dealing with. His goats look so healthy, though, I can't imagine they would have any problems.
Does anemia go along with pneumonia? I don't know much about it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Mat is a very nice man...I wouldnt worry about getting a healthy goats from him..as with any time we purchase its always good to take a good look before hand..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh the pueunomia ....I think he had shipping fever..which in his anemic condition was too much for his body.....


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

:hug: Sorry to hear that. Yer a good goat mommy, it's an easy condition to miss in a newly shipped goat.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug: :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Bleu let me love on him some today...wont be long now he'llbe wanting my kisses too


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Praying for him!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Awww....I am so very sorry. We all know you did the best you could for him, you are a great goat mommy, it just wasn't meant to be for some reason. Sending hugs and prayers...to you and your family.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh no, I had thought I read it all and missed that MacGyver had passed ... I'm so sorry! That hurts so much. Know that you did everything for him ... that was a very fast onset.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh so sorry happybleats!! Somehow I missed his passing.
I sure hope you are finding some peace.
You are such an inspiration and have been a wonderful mentor to me on here.
My heart breaks for you.
I am sending Love, hugs and prayers your way!!!


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry happybleats. Sending prayers and hugs your way. You have always been so helpful to us "newbies."


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you all for your well wishes...


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> Beautiful boys you have there! They should service you well. Be warned, Nigerians sometimes like to throw surprising colors. ;D


Oh I didn't know that but I like that!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss I am so sad for you!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Well I thought our plan to do Mini Saanen was going to have to wait...I cannot find any Saanen does near that are CAE neg. and Regisitered ...we only have two saanen now...Our plans are to breed them to Amos our saanen buck and retain any does and then breed them to Bleu...and start then...slower but effective...then I got an email from a friend who has 4 or 5 Saanen does...she wants milk for her soap business but does not want to deal with babies so this is our plan...if it works out ...Im going to lease her does...breed then to Bleu...I will keep all the Generation one babies : ) best thing is...she is already doing that milk testing thing, so the offspring will have a bit of that info on their side She is CAE/CL negative herd so Bleu would be perfectly safe...the catch is she is about a 5 hour drive away from us so Bleu will have to stay a bit to get the job done and use going back for him. and we have to take all the kids..even if they are all bucks lol...But Bleu will be so happy to have the ladies to himself...lol...We will still Breed Amos to our Two Girls and retain the does ....Then breed those to Bleu next season for a second set of Generation one...so looks like we will get to go by Summer ish after all ... And we will pick up a second Nigi Buck to get a second blood line going...

OH and GUESS WHO HAS MAN BOOBIES!!!! Yep AMOS...lol..we never noticed the last season but he was visiting over the fence and while he was stretched up ..there they were!! In his Full Glory lol..and yes..there is milk in them...just ask my son hehehehe...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is exciting! Congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I am excited...she will disbud, tattoo and get everyone started on a bottle...and I dont have to stay up all night on kidding watch...cant get much better than that...lol..
Funny thing is most her Saanen she got from me lol...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sounds like a plan! Bleu will be a happy buck over there with all the ladies.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's exciting! Though I would be soooo impatient, lol!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

yay minis!!!! Glad you're back on track even if it is a lot of driving


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..Im glad too..I was a bit bummed when we would have to go the long route lol..but willing to do what must be done to get it going...so the dirve is a small price to pay lol..Saanen are not a dime of dozer here...many are related...I was trying to find some out side the blood line I have that are both registered and CAE tested...no such luck...ugh..lol...but this way will work too...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Awesome! Kids without the kidding. I always said to mom I wish kids were born like in Dumbo ... just dropped down from the stork to their resting mommas. I think she wishes that too, hahaha!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The word is out!! Happy Bleats is going mini lol..
had a guy stop by looking to buy a Mini Lamancha lol...had to tell him not til next season!! I have a very small Lamancha who we will breed with Bleu...she has a PU so I dont want to waste her lol....


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

that's fabulous!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like I will be getting a twin set of Nigerian doelings..bottle babies...maybe a third lol...A friend of a friend kind of thing...thought Bleu would be happy to have a few more ladies his size...they are not registered but are coming from a CAE/CL negative herd.....Hubby thinks Im crazy...he's probably right lol..Ill keep you posted!!
we wil be having Mini Lamanchas this season..Bleu was put in with Lilly Diane..a 2 year old lamamcha doe no larger then a small yearling...Im beginning to wonder if she is not mini herself...I was told she was only 3 pounds at birth. Too small for Thunder, my Lamncha buck we didnt breed her last season..Im excited to see how she freshens..she has a PU


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm getting a Mini Lamancha in two days! 

I'm getting her for our family's milk needs, not to add to my dairy herd, (which I'm keeping Pygerians) so I'm not keeping any of her kids. Wish you were closer, I'd let you have first pick.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's cool, Cathy! Be sure to show us lots of pictures!!


----------



## ellieandcaponesmom (Sep 18, 2013)

Mini's are like potato chips. you can't have just one.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

ellieandcaponesmom said:


> Mini's are like potato chips. you can't have just one.


This is true of all goats, but I am finding it especially true of mini goats. I'm a standard-sized-goat person. I want and need lots of milk. I have a mature mini nubian buck and doe (I got the doe through a friend, wasn't something I was really looking for at the time, got the buck to use on the doe and on my standard sized first fresheners) and now I am retaining one of her doelings (the brown moonspotted goat with frosted ears in my signature picture) and breeding her back in hopes of another polled moonspotted doeling to retain before i retire her. And I catch myself looking at mini nubians in the sale ads (I'll need a few does unrelated to my buck, right?). And I found a blue eyed mini Alpine that i keep going to look at the ad for.

It is ridiculous. I like and need big goats, but I just can't stop looking at the minis.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The mini fever's got you, bwahahaha!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

oh my! I'm glad it wasn't just me that sucked into mini-fever  I think we need pictures


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I love my standards..cant see giving them up..but the nigerians are so cute..even when grown..but I have to admit..I think Amos is cute too ( Saanen buck) ...We too need the milk..I make tons of soap and lotions with goats milk, cheese and of course we drink it and use it for baking...plus I have a guy who raises Deer and always has orphans to feed so I need to keep production up...I think the Nigies and Mini Saanen will add a bit of adorable here..and fun...my 2 year old grand daughter will be delighted...all though She and Rosie have that bonded relationship thing going lol If Katherine come over, we always run to the goats pen..Rosie will stay by her side the whole time..she just loves her..
Here is Rosie..My first ever Dairy goat...


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Sweet Rosie. I love the bonding between goats and human kids.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I secured the purchase of 3 new born Nigerian does ..They are 4 hours away and so I need to make arrangements to get them : ) the twin sisters are Chcocolate brown and one light cream color...the thrid was just born..she is a butterscotch or caramel color with brown boots...: ) All my favorite flavors lol here is a pic I was sent


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are really cute! Congrats!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

So sweet!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Be careful breeding those large breed girls. Don't leave him in with them unattended. I believe my Red boy hurt his back when I put the big girls in there with him. I would hand breed him and make sure you are able to help him with the "height challenge". Red developed a neurological deficit that made him weak on his legs, he was unable to breed after that. Had to get him a pet home. 

Sorry you lost your little guy. I wish you had purchased registered NDG does. I tell people, "you can sell unregistered does for $100. or registered for $275.-325." same work, same food, more money. But, at least you have as starting point. Good luck!

Breeding mini's is a bit different then standards. I never had a standard that needed assistance birthing. I think the mini's need help more often then not. So, remember to write down the breeding dates! And, be sure you are at the birth.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Since Saanen are large..Bleu wont reach them at all..we plan on hand breeding...we have a concrete slab that is high on one end so the girls can stand off the edge and Bleu will be even with them while on the slab  Having him swoo them only not to reach would be a bit cruel lol...
Registered would have been nice, but Im more interested in them being CAE negative...around here my nonregisitered sell for as much as my registered...Papers are just a bonus. Never had any problem selling them..(knock on wood lol).


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We are getting a reg. Saanen doe in milk and four reg. saanen doeling born April and May : )  mini saanen program just might take off after all : )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW are they cute !!!!! Love , Love , Love those colors too !
Now I want a vanilla ice cream with butterscotch and hot fudge 
Congrats Cathy , you sound so excited


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

OUR FIRST MINIS WERE BORN THIS MORNING!!!

Nikka had twin bucks this morning...Layla is being watch closely...they arent due until the 4th but Nikkita said she wast waiting lol...Now I am on Watch for Layla...Got my boys now I need girls....going to be a slow start lol...oh well...mom did great ..boys are dolls and eating like champs..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! congrats Cathy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look so sweet!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hooray Cathy :stars::wahoo: They are gorgeous ! Love those pink noses


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Even though they are boys..Im excited to get started on the mini!! lots of things got in the way...one being prebred UGH....but we got the beautiful boer/saanen Doe who is already sold...and one didn't take so out of four we got two..and one of them is CAE positive!!! Yep..test came back on her...we took a chance on buying these four untested and were blessed with only one being positive....so we are watching her and once I see she is close enough I might induce...then she will go to her new home. The lady who purchased all my CAE positive girls in the past is excited to add another Saanen to her herd...God really Blessed with he sent Melissa to me : ) My otherwise healthy girls got a great home and Melissa got the milk she needed...they are in caring and knowledgable hands so I don't have to worry about spreading CAE...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's great Cathy....I know what you mean about slow starts...I am queen of slow going goat herd...........lol....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats Cathy, and great about your CAE+ girl going to a wonderful home! those boys are just adorable!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm sorry about the CAE+ girl. Glad she has a home lined up!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so excited about your minis ! I can't wait to see all the beautiful babies you produce ! I know they will be adored by everyone 

You are indeed lucky Cathy about finding the perfect home for your positive girl  Your friend is truly a Godsend !

Good luck !


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks all..yes I am very excited for Melissa and I meeting...she use to raise goats many years ago and fell very ill...took several years to get to where she could care for goats again and needed goats in milk for her and her hubby...she contacted a friend looking for a doe in milk and she sent her to me just after we found out three of our does were positive ,she took them all and a few bottle babies we infected sigh by feeding pooled milk....she got a great deal on some awesome goats who are top notched milkers...she has kept them in milk two full seasons..going on a third!! So when we purchased these four Does untested..( and we are gratful it was just one positive doe) I sent her an email lol..thankfully she wants her...and is excited to get another saanen in milk...Im sure the other girls are ready fro a rest lol..AND she knows the CAE kid pulling protocol...: )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It doesn't get any better then that under the circumstances


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You are right tricky!! Layla is a sweet doe...I would have hated to put her down..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Last of the Minis this season!....Meet Happy Bleats Lady Irene..this Blue eye beauty was born at 8:30 this morning....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I say the last of the minis..But Maybeline may be bred to Bleu lol...she is HUGE tall and he is so tiny..but he was very willing to try...I guess we will see in August..Maybeline is Nubian/Lamancha..

We named our mini saanen boys..sir Vincent and sir Jackson...Jackson has the Blue eyes...well a slow start for sure....but its a start! lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh isn't she amazing ! What a pretty little girl  Congrats Cathy !
Great names


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats Cathy


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe! How cute;-)


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

You needed my nd boy for color. Check him out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> You needed my nd boy for color. Check him out.


hes beautiful!!!

with mini Saanen you want white...but I do love color...My ND buck is very flashy...but we still got white-ish


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a sweet face on her!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Irene is already spoiled lol...bouncing around the house like she owns it..


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sooo cute!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

happybleats said:


> hes beautiful!!!
> 
> with mini Saanen you want white...but I do love color...My ND buck is very flashy...but we still got white-ish


 Yes I know you want mini saanen white which is why I said my boy would work well for that cause he is mostly white :wink:


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations, she is beautiful!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I so interested to see what her full size will be 
I remember when my Saanens and Saanen crosses were babies , they were beyond cute , lol..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Yes I know you want mini saanen white which is why I said my boy would work well for that cause he is mostly white


Awe..gotcha hehehe


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Updated pix of my three mini Saanen!! ANd a bit of good news...we dont have to bottle raise Irene after all...Daisy ( our saanen who lost her buck) adotped her!! How cool is that!!...Also our new nigerian buck to help Bleu get first generations on the ground...His name is Roger ::
Irene is the blue eye beauty running toward me...
Vincent is the brown eye buck standing in front or Irene
Jackson is the blue eye buck running 
Daisy is the lady who adopted Irene :leap:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute!!!;-)


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Very cute! And awesome that daisy took Irene!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Very pretty!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How awesome !!!! What beautiful babies ! Wow they got big 
It must have something to do with the name Daisy ! My Daisy adopted Rosie's buckling , lolol. Im telling you , any goat named Daisy must be a angel in disguise 
Thats great Cathy ! They all look gorgeous , they are all soooooo white too !
Your girls all look so clean and beautiful , my white girls LOVE to roll around in the sand/dirt here  But , what can you do , as long as they're happy


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're sooo cute! congrats on the babies, and Daisy!

how are the danes??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hummm...I might need to change everyones name to Daisy...we can name them Daisy Mae, Daisy Lu, Daisy Loraine...lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What a great idea , lol !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Daisy Loraine is really pretty  
That is one that is going into my name book


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

This is my brother Larry , my udder brother Larry and my sister 
Larrylou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

so I have thinned my herd considerably ...hard to do but needed if Im to do this mini saanen program..make room for all the wee ones I have to keep...BUT I also wanted to add one more saanen since we had to cull the one with CAE..Im so excited!!! I found not one but two from a well known Saanen breeder! he only has two yearlings left to sell ..both in milk : ) giving about a gallon a day...even though we only wanted one...we decided to get the two...what an improvement on our herd!! Udders are beautiful!!..FINGERS CROSSED!!

Also I got Irene registered and working on the boys : ) pretty excited to get this going!! it was a slow start but with two Nigerian blue eye bucks..next season will be better Im sure...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Can't wait to see udder pics!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Cathy ! I wish you all the luck with your new babies and with your breeding program 
Cant wait to see pictures


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Congratulations!!!;-) Sounds like things are coming together. Sounds like you got a great deal on your yearlings;-) As always, can't wait to see pics;-)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

OK its a done deal!!! we go pick up the two girls Friday at noon!!!! OMGoodness Im so excited..these girls come from a nice breeder...Brownstone farms : ) any who..just had to share...its a done deal!! giggle and giddy!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool!! Of course we are going to need pics;-)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

TOMORROW!!!...I cant wait


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So , like Cathy……are you excited ? Even a teeny bit ?
:ROFL::slapfloor::leap:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..just a teeny bit lo


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep....;-)


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh yeah! Pictures are a requirement!

Donkeys new goats. Someone is spoiled!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree Chad! First she gets two new donkeys that end up BOTH being pregnant, NOW new baby goats....And NO, I'm NOT jealous! At all.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Hahahaha, no!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

me either! 

I mean, how _ugly_ are they? :lol:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Actually they are two yearling does..all ready in milk :greengrin:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nuff said :ROFL:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats! Definitely need pics! I will have mini-Nubians, mini-alps AND mini- manchas next spring! Woohoo


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

HERE THEY ARE!!! so Awesome!!! Better then I imagined...These girls are 13 months old.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow! Nice looking ladies there!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe!!! Wow those udders;-) cute love the waddles....;-)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the one with waddles is super sweet...she is a show girl, I love waddles too..the other one is gentle and leads well but less interested in me lol..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are beautiful Cathy.....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we milked them out tonight...udders feel a bit fat..but boy oh boy....the milk nice!!! almost a gallon each..not bad after the day they had


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, a gallon a day from 13 month old ffs, even after being stressed...they're awesome!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

they are beautiful!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous Cathy ! And I *love* the wattles 
Such pretty faces ! There is just something about all white goats , to me they are so sweet looking. Maybe its those angelic faces :grin:
Congrats :stars:


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow, nice does, congratulations.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

beautiful girls Cathy!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing almost a gallon each.... Cool!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you ...alhtough not perfect...the fit well here with me :grin:..Are healthy and CAE/CL negative...we are very pleased to have them...they have pretty much made themselves at home already...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is so exciting. Congratulations on your beautiful addition.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

an updated pic of Irene... she has impressed me big time..Now I need to go take a few of my boys...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dont know why both pix didnt show up..but heres another one of my blue eye beauty


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking good;-)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here are the boys... Vincent has brown eyes and Jackson has blue...


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

What breed are they? They are gorgeous !!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you chad...they are first generation Mini saanen : ) we only got the twin boys and one doe so far...but this season we are breeding five does for a load full of F1 : )


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've always thought that blue eyed pack goats would be cool and sell well. I wonder how many generations it would take to get them back up to full size and still retain the blue eyes...Hmm


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..thats a thought Jill ...


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Love them! But it doesn't take much to sell me a white goat!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I've always thought that blue eyed pack goats would be cool and sell well. I wonder how many generations it would take to get them back up to full size and still retain the blue eyes...Hmm


That would be cool, regardless of the breed and their purpose!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Do you know yet the average weight of a mini saanen grown?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Not sure the weight..but per MDGA: Measured at the withers, the preferred maximum height for does is twenty eight inches (28") and for bucks twenty-nine inches (29") for all breeds. The minimum height is twenty-two inches (22") for does and twenty-four inches (24") for bucks.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh cool, that's about the size of mine now give or take! 

I can't wait to see your next batch of cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

pretty much a medium breed... : )


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Beautiful goaties


Sent from my iPhone
MoKa Farms, Lisbon Maine


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well do to so much going on..Im putting my mini saanen breeding on hold...we will down size some and just take time to breath a while...I will take another look at the minies next season but for now....i need to reduce my load :hammer: and gain some sanity back lol...:crazy:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You gotta do what you gotta do :hug:
And , just a quick note , sanity is over rated , don't believe what they tell you , lol.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

You got that partially right, Trickyroo. Don't believe what the people around you say, just the voices in your head.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..I hear ya...Im told often " your'e crazy having all thos kids and the animals" I say...HA..I couldnt do this otherwise lol....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What ? Oh , i was listening to the voices in my head….:stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

happybleats said:


> lol..I hear ya...Im told often " your'e crazy having all thos kids and the animals" I say...HA..I couldnt do this otherwise lol....


Good one :hi5:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cactus_Acres said:


> You got that partially right, Trickyroo. Don't believe what the people around you say, just the voices in your head.


Everytime i read this i roll laughing :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well changes are being made...we are putting our mini saanen breeding program on hold until further notice..its just too much right now...we have Jackson ( our F1 mini saanen buck) up for sale but will keep Irene..since we can breed her to our other nigerian buck...Im also getting two more Nigerian does...I searched for registered and heavy milking lines and cae negative of course....Im getting a pretty flashy nigerian doe from a friend who has kidded a few times, very pretty udder..and a 4 month old doe from another breeder, who is sending her off with a wether friend,..we will have four ladies plus Irene of different blood lines to start..I was looking to get a few more but hubby suggested I go slow lol...bummer cause I found some pretty ones..but I will keep my eye on them and see what may come..who knows..I may look into selling a few of the Saanen does since we wont need as many as we have..(hubby is shaking his head no...he loves his white girls)...but mama loves some color! And we dont need 9 Saanen does! Any way..I feel relieved I think...the thought of the retaining and breeding and record keeping on top of homeschooling, making and selling soap and lotion, farm cards and writing and blah blah blah..too much on my plate! Nigerians go like hot cakes here and sell for very comfortable prices, so I can have my cute, my high butter fat and cash for kid crops..Unless i keep them all...lol..just kiddin'


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan.... Might as well make things easier on you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan  
We all have a right to make things easier on ourselves in this world 
I hope you do keep your does though , i remember how excited you were about them , and they are beautiful girls . Good luck with your new plans , and of course you know you *have to* share pictures when they arrive  :hi5:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Meet Mocha....She is just beautiful!...a dear friend was down sizing and entrusted me with this pretty girl!! Im thrilled..cant wait to see what she and Bleu can do ....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We milked Mocha for our friend when she was out of town...she is lovely to milk and has a pretty nice udder!! she is all but dry now...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very pretty girl..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh she is beautiful Cathy ! Congratulations  She looks like a little tank !
Good luck with her


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh wow..her udder is filling up..we will milk her out tomorrow morning....AND we picked up another little angel...Lu is only 4 months old and of good breeding!! 
meet Short On Haven Skip to my Lu...And her wether buddy Steve. the breeder was so nice..she did not want to send Lu off alone so sent a friend at no cost!! Im glad she did..it helped her to have him there...Steve is so handsome too : ) nice eye candy to have around...This will do us for a while..Th breeder has a few bred does she wants to move once they kid..she is trying to have all goats with her herd name..so I might get a few more later in the year...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is Mochas udder as a FF and one of her 8 weeks into lactation..Pix were sent to me by a friend


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So pretty!! Nice looking udder..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

this is Short on Heaven Marie...she is 2 days fresh in this pic...we are getting her in milk...she needs more for front udder but does not lack in production!!...this picture was taken with triplets on her...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks great!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ooh... She looks great!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im excited to bring her home...I wanted to wait until all the crazy stuff was over here...looks like we are ahead of it...I hope!! but still want to wait a bit longer..just to be sure..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She's here!! along with Anastasia and Angel...I know...I was only going to get one...then I decided to take two....and by the time it was all said and done...well...lets just say I'm at my quota.lol..Marie came with two buck kids (one black and brown multi) we will sell later and Ana came with one ( mostly white)...Angel came empty handed but even after the stressful day she had ( it rained on our way home of all things!!) and a new home...babies taken from her....poor mama..but still gave over a quart of milk...Im sure that will improve as she settles in...Ana gave a bit more then a quart with one baby on her and we have not tried to milk Marie yet...but the boys are 2 weeks old so once they are settled in we will pen babies up and begin milking...

so..
Marie is the black one that looks like she has milk on her chin lol..and her bum is facing us...as you can see, the boys are eating well...lol..
Ana is the mostly white doe
Angel is the black with splash of white on her side...

all are super sweet...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

